# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Is there any Widow/Hanzo aimbot that has prediction?

## IgorGrba

Im new to this forum, and I was wondering if there are any widow/hanzo aimbots with prediction?

----------


## khatabhunter

> Im new to this forum, and I was wondering if there are any widow/hanzo aimbots with prediction?


first you can get this kind of cheat but u need first a little 1200$ to make good one not very good but it will work

----------


## TacoNinja

> first you can get this kind of cheat but u need first a little 1200$ to make good one not very good but it will work


This. This is the most uneducated thing I have ever read when it comes to this topic.

----------


## DvASystems

> this. This is the most uneducated thing i have ever read when it comes to this topic.


1200 dollar hanzo player

----------


## Oldstrong

> Im new to this forum, and I was wondering if there are any widow/hanzo aimbots with prediction?


yeah get good or memory bots

----------


## TacoNinja

Lmao ikr xD

----------


## Owardag

A memory type cheat would be what you are looking for, but those tend to be very expensive and also can result in a automated ban rather than a manual ban (A manual ban is still possible so it is twice as risky). Unless you were to get somebody who understand how the Warden Anticheat works and would be able to make you a private build you could probably stay undetected.

----------


## alex3057

> A memory type cheat would be what you are looking for, but those tend to be very expensive and also can result in a automated ban rather than a manual ban (A manual ban is still possible so it is twice as risky). Unless you were to get somebody who understand how the Warden Anticheat works and would be able to make you a private build you could probably stay undetected.


Blizzard is extremely secretive about their anti-cheat system. So far I don't know of anyone who has figured it out. There's just a billion theories. You'll probably need an inside man from their security department in order to get anything working. I mean, of course everything is able to get hacked by someone from the outside, but I really doubt the people with this expertise is gonna use their IQ and time on a game cheat :P

Anyways, back on topic. There's no aimbot with a prediction made so far which is available to the public. And if anyone is gonna make one, it's probably gonna be external, which will never work that well, since you need the actual data from the game's memory to calculate a players path, bullet speed, distance etc.

Edit: There was one guy who figured it out once. He managed to keep an internal Starcraft maphack undetected for 2 years until Blizzard sued him, and then he disappeared. So yeah, even if someone manages to do it, they will be tracked down by Blizz lawyers.

----------


## Nokokopuffs

> Blizzard is extremely secretive about their anti-cheat system. So far I don't know of anyone who has figured it out. There's just a billion theories. You'll probably need an inside man from their security department in order to get anything working. I mean, of course everything is able to get hacked by someone from the outside, but I really doubt the people with this expertise is gonna use their IQ and time on a game cheat :P
> 
> Anyways, back on topic. There's no aimbot with a prediction made so far which is available to the public. And if anyone is gonna make one, it's probably gonna be external, which will never work that well, since you need the actual data from the game's memory to calculate a players path, bullet speed, distance etc.
> 
> Edit: There was one guy who figured it out once. He managed to keep an internal Starcraft maphack undetected for 2 years until Blizzard sued him, and then he disappeared. So yeah, even if someone manages to do it, they will be tracked down by Blizz lawyers.


It's not a theory. We know they were using GuardIT for a while. But they have hired an entirely new AC cheat team, about 2-3 months ago. Because of that I'm not hacking(after this Season anyway) again 'til we get more info on their new Overwatch AC system

----------


## FusionStream

https://clips.twitch.tv/mendokusaii/CleverHyenaTheThing

.... Like Dis?

----------


## darkimp1

> https://clips.twitch.tv/mendokusaii/CleverHyenaTheThing
> 
> .... Like Dis?


wuuuut noice shit there

----------


## Rainelol

What's the best hack for Widowmaker's sniping? Maybe DvaSystems or Soldier 82? Which one of them? Thanks!

----------


## exoliar

> https://clips.twitch.tv/mendokusaii/CleverHyenaTheThing
> 
> .... Like Dis?



Where does one find that kind of code?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Where does one find that kind of code?


Most likely a private coder, I'm almost sure you won't find smth like that public. And if, it won't stay UD for a long time.

There are a few known coders who could easily take on Warden but either received C/D letters when the game came out or said they won't touch any Blizz games.

Pretty nice prediction, the player only doesn't know how to use it legit tho :P

----------


## R4zyel

i can code you one for 800€ kappa

----------


## persian1992

The best thing would be a memory bot, but like the others told you, you will get banned for it.
The other thing would be a trigger bot, at least for widowmaker it would work.

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

Check my thread in the buyers. We have some bots that support predictive aim.

----------


## EvidenceAA

I'd recommend to keep your hands off memory hacks until you can be sure that the coder knows what he's doing. 

I tried several memory based ones and was not satisfied at all. Charging people >100$ / Month for hacks that are detected weekly, lacking SlowAim, as well as no existing VisibilityChecks or a customizable FOV is nothing but a scam in my eyes. Not to forget that most of the coders abandon support and suddenly go into hiding once their hack gets detected. But each to his own I guess. (Not the reseller's faults tho)

At this time the only way of not getting banned on a regular basis is using AHK, which works pretty well if you take some time to set it up correctly.

----------

